# bembeyaz kesen



## modus.irrealis

Hi,

I'm having a lot of trouble with the meaning of _kesmek_ in the following.


> tipi azıtınca bir anda *bembeyaz kesen* ön cama silecekler yetişemeyince şoför gibi o da artık hiç gözükmeyen asfaltın nereye doğru uzandığını çıkarmaya çalışıyordu


What does it mean in this context?


----------



## ancalimon

normally "kesmek" means "cut".  But in this context it would mean "interruption of normal activity".

For example we can also say "yüzü bembeyaz kesildi"  meaning "the guys face became extremely white because he was in a shock, he was afraid, etc.."


----------



## Rallino

> But in this context it would mean "interruption of normal activity".




I'm not sure which context Ancalimon is referring to, but in your context it means that the windshield _*became totally white*_ due to the heavy blizzard.


----------



## ancalimon

Rallino said:


> I'm not sure which context Ancalimon is referring to, but in your context it means that the windshield _*became totally white*_ due to the heavy blizzard.



elektrik kesilmesi: Power outage (electricity is no longer functioning normally)
camlar bembeyaz kesildi: The window became white and as a result it does not allow you to see through it any longer. (the window is no longer functioning normally)
yüzü bembeyaz kesildi: His face became extremely white. The blood is no longer pumping to his face... (his face is no longer functioning normally)
adam taş kesildi: The man froze in place motionless like a rock ~ the man became paralyzed. (his body is no longer functioning normally)

So I think this is the reason why we are using "kesilmek" (*which normally means "to cut" and not "to become" or "to get"* ) in these contexts.  Otherwise we should have said "bir anda bembeyaz olan ön cama".  So there is a difference between saying "bembeyaz kesmek" and "bembeyaz olmak".

So I definitely think that there is a perfectly meaningful explanation to why we use "kesilmek" in these contexts.


----------



## Reverence

The windshield turned stark white, apparently.


----------



## modus.irrealis

Teşekkürler. That makes sense -- my main problem was that none of the definitions given in the TDK dictionary seem to fit this context. If it had been "kesilmek", it would have been clearer I think.


----------



## spiraxo

Hi,

I think the following definition in TDK fits.
*kesmek*    Bir şeyin özelliği değişmek : Buğday kesti çavdarlaştı.
 Türkiye Türkçesi Ağızları Sözlüğü


----------

